# What's your favorite....



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Just Purchased a 6:2:1 gear ratio baitcaster. Was wondering what your guys favorite presentation is while using these reels. Cranks, frogs, plastics, topwater?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

With a baitcaster or that gear ratio specifically? As far as that ratio, it's pretty much in the middle of the spectrum... A lot of flipping and pitching is done with 7:1, and many people prefer slower 5ish:1 ratio for cranking... Hope that makes sense


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Crankbaits, top water poppers & frogs, big jig & trailer type things. I use 50lb braid on it and throw heavy stuff into heavy cover.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

It's a baitcaster, I have a 5:1 and love it, but figured I'd go with the 6 just to change things up and give a different look 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

With that set up I would like top water frog. SPRO, Live Target, and the rebel frog. Run 30 - 50# test braid and walk it through the cover (excluding the rebel, they're best in open water!). Then laugh when a big hog hits and runs you into the deep cover.

Just don't pull too early. Learned the hard way that it's best to wait until your rod loads up to set the hook. Then work'em out and into your net!

Post a pic when you get the first one!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

That is a good all around gear ratio. Should be able to do it all. Might have to crank faster or slow for different presentations.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I use mine for jigging mostly. But as mentioned earlier its good all around gear ratio for everything.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

It is good for all around fishing. I use it for frogs, spinner bait, and crankbait (sure jig will work good also). I only have 6 since fishing from a kayak most of the time, space is limited and I like to have all around equipment.


----------

